# Unit Conversion - The frequent used ones



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 6, 2006)

The most used unit conversion. Did someone organized this? Would you share? : USA :


----------



## redrum (Oct 6, 2006)

the inside of the CERM actually has most all the ones you will need

but still...

:"the other board":

for transpo the only one I really had to dig for was the MPH to FPS


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 7, 2006)

inside cover of the CERM for me as well.


----------

